# Frame review...Sachs after 7,000 miles.



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had my Sachs Signature now for a little over 2 years now and while it is one of several bikes I have, It tends to be the one I reach for first. Today I passed 7,000 miles on it and thought I'd give a review of it. 

I've been riding 4,000+ miles per year now for over 35 years. I've owned everything in that time from a schwinn le-tour to a Serotta Ottrott and seemingly everything in between. I've owned bikes of all materials. I've owned touring bikes, track bikes, fixie's, but mostly I've owned racing bikes. I've had several custom bikes built for me over that time.

I first rode a Sach's 25 years ago on an organized ride in Tennessee. I got riding with a guy that had one...we were the same size, so he offered to switch bikes for 15 miles or so including some climbing and descending. At the time I was riding a high end Bianci, but I was stunned at the Sach's. It was the most confidence inspiring bike I had ever ridden. I swore, someday I'd own one. In 2004, when my last child's college was paid for, I decided to treat myself for my 50th birthday the next year by finally putting my deposit down ......at that point, e-richie had a 33 month wait. I'd waited since 1984, I figured what was a couple of years more. 33 months later, I took delivery.

Anyone who has ever seen a Richard Sach's bike up close knows how beautiful the bike is. The combination of Richard's attention to detail with Joe Bell's paint work is amazing. What isn't as apparent is how wonderful the bike is to ride.

Over the last 2 years I've ridden the bike in wind & rain, snow, and sun. I've climbed and descended, I've climbed at 6 MPH for hours and hit 60 mph on a descent. I've dove in to corners carrying speed. I've done 140 mile days, and weekend 50 mile hammerfests. I've bonked on it, I've had days where I felt like I could ride forever. The one consistent thing has been the behavior of the bike. It's always been predictable and confidence inspiring. It's always been an extension of me...never fighting me. It's spoiled me for any other bike. I ended up selling 2 bikes that I really liked prior to getting the sach's because I simply wasn't riding them. This bike has killed my bike lust. 

The only two regrets I have is that I didn't get one sooner & that the engine isn't strong enough to really push the bike.

I didn't think it was possible, .but I like the bike more now, paint chips and scratches and all, than I did when I got it.

I'm a happy guy.

Len


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Sometimes, you do get what you pay for, and more. Great bike.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*If you ..*

feel as though you can't push the bike enough, you could always let one of your RBR buddies try to push it for you! Beautiful bike.. That's how I feel about my IF..


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Thats' a real keeper!*

I can relate: tubing diameter, short point lugs, flat fork crown, Columbus tubing, expertly aligned and brazed into an all-rounder, a bike that does everything exquisitely well, inspiring confidence on every ride, climbing like a mountain goat, descending like a motorcycle, a faithful, predictable extension of the body, never letting you down, beckoning forward in the darkest moments, becoming an old friend over the years! You can't outride it, overpower it. It never fights back. After a long ride, you feel pleasantly spent, not beat up.

Don't think Mr. Sachs would feel belittled, if I mentioned that back in '85, about the time you rode that first Sachs, I started a long term love affair with a DeRosa. It looks almost exactly like your bike, down to the short-point lugs, flat fork crown, and horizontal rear dropouts. 65,000-70,000 miles later, it still rides the same.

So you have that to look forward to! 7000 miles is nothing. Back in the day, racers could rely on hand brazed, lugged steel frames for upwards of 100,000 miles before retiring them to cyclo-cross or training bikes. The design is a classic, revered and imitated by such luminaries as Pegoretti. Few bikes inspire poetry. A Richard Sachs is one. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Only in my dreams


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Beauty. Thx for posting and sharing.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Really nice*

I remember going around the NE Criterium in the mid-70's and Sachs had just started building. You'd see a few and they were beautiful then as they are now. Ha ha, on my list but at my age, going up and my motor, going down, it's diminishing returns but I really enjoy your pictures and story. Great ride!


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful bike, and a very nice report!

Now, please...step away from the apostrophe key...

P.S. - I really like the photo taken down at the fork crown!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Exquisite!*

Just beautiful, no other words. I've had the opportunity to ride with Len and his RS is even better up close! Fits him like a golden glove, too. And he's a great guy. So ride another 7,000 my friend and repost! (you can always post sooner, with pics!) I keep looking for you when I'm riding in the DC environs, I'm on a Peg Love mostly, Manovello, so if you see me, chase me down!

Karl


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Good lord that's a beautiful bike.

I missed the chance to get on Richard's list when he stopped taking names last year. I'm still kicking myself...


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I saw my first Sachs at the NAHMBS last year and I was more than impressed. Has he opened up his waiting list again? At the show they were not taking any more orders as they had a waiting list that was like seven years long. I like Len want to treat myself to a 50th birthday present, but I do not want to wait until I am 57 to get it!

Nice bike Len, glad you enjoy your bike.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

blakcloud said:


> I saw my first Sachs at the NAHMBS last year and I was more than impressed. Has he opened up his waiting list again? At the show they were not taking any more orders as they had a waiting list that was like seven years long. I like Len want to treat myself to a 50th birthday present, but I do not want to wait until I am 57 to get it!
> 
> Nice bike Len, glad you enjoy your bike.


He has stopped taking orders except from former customers......I think he believes that that will keep him busy until her retires.

Thanks for the kind comments

Len


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Great report. I feel the same way about my lugged-steel Zanconato. I find that on my Zank, the geometry is just perfect. I like the fact that my chainstays are a little longer than I could ever find on a stock bike in my size. I think that helps to give me a very smooth ride.

What kind of steel did e-richie use to make your frame/fork?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

team_sheepshead said:


> Great report. I feel the same way about my lugged-steel Zanconato. I find that on my Zank, the geometry is just perfect. I like the fact that my chainstays are a little longer than I could ever find on a stock bike in my size. I think that helps to give me a very smooth ride.
> 
> What kind of steel did e-richie use to make your frame/fork?


Columbus spirit for lugs. What he calls Pego-richie tubing. He and Dario worked with columbus to develop a tubeset specially butted to work with lugs.

Bike with steel fork, built up with Record 10, Neutrons, speedplay pedals and cages weighs a little over 17.5lbs.

len


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> Few bikes inspire poetry. A Richard Sachs is one.


+1. In fact, it was the "poetry" of most owners' ride descriptions that convinced me to order a Sachs. (I'm still ~3 or 4 years away from receipt.)

Unlike the typical ride reports one reads in magazines or online forums, which are chock full of analytical observations about how the bike performs (& yeild phrases like "vertically compliant yet laterally stiff"), Sachs owners seem to write more floridly about the _emotional_ impact of riding their bike. I like that.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Your comments bring the warm fuzzies. 
Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Until about 6 months ago, your sachs was the screensaver on my laptop! How fitting that one with such a stunning bike should provide a review several months/years/miles after the original purchase. Classy bike for a classy guy.
Many thanks, and many many more safe and happy miles to you!


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Like it. Love it. Keep riding that beauty.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Excellent review! Well composed photos; I especially like the photo with the guardrail/lake. I can only imagine what the bike rides like...


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bike, great story.
I would have sold one of the kids and got the bike sooner. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

All bikes are *NOT* created equal.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks All....I appreciate all the kind comments.

len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*makes me want to pounce*

on the one you forwarded to me....
shall I start a fundraiser?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Best RS I've ever seen.*

To tell you the truth, most of the RS bikes I see, I usually say to myself, "meh.... I just don't see what all the fuss is about." But yours is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!! Maybe the other guys didn't do a good enough job with the photography. But, once I was blind...now I can see. Beautiful bike Len!!!!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for waiting a few miles before posting a review. It drives me crazy reading all the product reviews here at RBR written after 50 miles.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Great review, and beautiful photos! Thanks for posting that. I've had an affinity for Sachs bikes for a long time. If his hold on taking new customers is a permanent one, I may be kicking myself...


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

*A few years to go.*

I put myself on the list about 3 years ago. I figure I have 2-3 to go.
I see Len's bike in my dreams. I just love the reverse RS paint job (white with red panels).
Being over 50 is great because by this age, I have learned patience.
But reading this thread makes me really antsy. Beautiful!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Len J said:


> He has stopped taking orders except from former customers......I think he believes that that will keep him busy until her retires.
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments
> 
> Len


If intrested call him. I exchanged a few emails with him lately and mentioned I felt bad that I had never gotten into his que. He said he had no plans of retiring and made no reference that I could not place an order in the future. I think he put a hold on the orders to catch up a bit.
Not his exact words but I would call before giving up a dream.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Len I just realized - you and I have very similar positions, I bet we could swap bikes and be quite comfortable... how 'bout it?


----------



## Mutombo (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful bike and great review. Thanks for posting!


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

Len,

Absolutely stunning. What type of tubing/housing are you running your cables through under the bottom bracket to protect the paint?

Thanks,
karl


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wow.

That is all.

And I'm still 26...so maybe there's hope for me!!!


----------

